# gfci protecting pool pump motor



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

rebel34 said:


> This is my first pool hook up, my understanding is that a hard wired pump motor does not have to have a gfci breaker, is this correct? The guy we are wiring it for wants the gfci breaker anyway, i just wanted to be sure.


 
Not sure about other type of installs (resi) but all the spec jobs I have wired have had the pool house sub panel fed from a GFCI breaker.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Up until the 2008 NEC you are correct. This was changed for 2008.

Most of us used a GFI anyway. 
Actually I can't remember the last hardwired pump I did. We are a seasonal climate and pumps are usually removed for winter. Hardwiring doesn't work for that.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Up until the 2008 NEC you are correct. This was changed for 2008.
> 
> Most of us used a GFI anyway.
> Actually I can't remember the last hardwired pump I did. We are a seasonal climate and pumps are usually removed for winter. Hardwiring doesn't work for that.


I haven't ever done a pump that wasn't in a filter house or similar building. Most have been done in conduit with a small flex whip to the motor.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Up until the 2008 NEC you are correct. This was changed for 2008.
> 
> Most of us used a GFI anyway.
> Actually I can't remember the last hardwired pump I did. We are a seasonal climate and pumps are usually removed for winter. Hardwiring doesn't work for that.


Yet when wired for 220 cord & plug, no GFCI was needed.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yet when wired for 220 cord & plug, no GFCI was needed.


The 2005 NEC added a change requiring GFI protection for 240v pumps as well.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

rebel34 said:


> This is my first pool hook up, my understanding is that a hard wired pump motor does not have to have a gfci breaker, is this correct? The guy we are wiring it for wants the gfci breaker anyway, i just wanted to be sure.


As per 2005NEC, only a receptacle needs GFI. If hardwired, no GFI required. Seems so silly that we need to go crazy w/ bonding and grid, but a GFI is not required.

A light IS required to be GFI protected.

I need to buy the 2008 NEC book. NJ is still doing 2005.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

680.22(B) 0f the 2008 code says GFIC protection is required for both cord and plug and direct connected swimming pool pump motors.


----------

